# confusion on pregnancy tests



## maylea_moon (Mar 4, 2005)

here is the deal...i have been nauseated for the past 3 mornings. DH and I had a little "oops" this month while I was ovulating. now here is my predicament....

there are these new equate tests with 2 blue lines instead of the pink + tests they used to have. this morning for the heck of it i took one and got a faint positive (showed up right away but thin and faint). i also took 2 fact plus tests and got the same result (only a little lighter). both these tests are blue dye tests and they both say "compare to first response". ok, so i took 2 first response tests (they have the pink dye) and both were neg. what gives?

i FEEL pregnant but another crazy thing is, if i am, i'm only a few days under even 4 weeks along! how on earth could i be testing pos so early and feeling sick so early?

maybe something is wrong with these blue dye tests and i'm not really pregnant? i'm confused...


----------



## muttmom92 (Mar 20, 2005)

I hate the blue dye test, but the fact that 3 were positive lead me to think you're really pregnant. Did you use the same urine for all the tests? If not, maybe your urine wasn't concentrated enough for the FRER.

Keep us updated!


----------



## maylea_moon (Mar 4, 2005)

thanks. the test on the frer this morning with fmu was negative. i don't know what to make of it. the 3 positives i got with the equates were from 3 different pees....


----------



## Pepper44 (May 16, 2006)

I think it's just that the blue dye tests are evil, horrible, lying pieces of crap. Every time I peed on one of those things during my months of TTC I got a thin line to analyze.

I would believe the FRER. I got a BFP at 9 dpo with one this pregnancy! Of course every woman is different, so you could still be pregnant even though the test was negative...


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

I always 'feel' pregnant for about 4 days leading up to AF (and right before O). Maybe you're having an exceptionally hormonal cycle?


----------



## maylea_moon (Mar 4, 2005)

yeah ive had a lot of mess ups with blue dye tests but none like yesterday morning that showed up so fast. they're evil. i'll stick with the pink ones and i'm thinking maybe it is just a super hormonal cycle


----------



## Noelle C. (Sep 3, 2009)

Different tests detect the pregnancy hormone, HCG, at different levels. The cheapie tests are actually the most sensitive on the market! Equate and Fact l
Plus are among them. They both are supposed to detect HCG at 25IU. First Response I think is 100IU. Let me go double check this.

Okay, it depends on this First Response test.
http://www.peeonastick.com/hpts.html

You are more likely to get a false negative than a false positive.

Wait a couple days and retest with a pink-dye test.


----------

